# renting my home



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

We are going back to England and I am going to rent my home here can I post on this site


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hydroman said:


> We are going back to England and I am going to rent my home here can I post on this site


I am afraid not, that would be against the forum rules.
However there is a rental section in our sister forum where you can post rentals for free.
Asia Rentals - Overseas Property Investment Forum

Regards
Veronica


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!
You can also go to-Thai visa.com-find-classified,and then real estate-there you can even find your area,so it can be placed local-all the name of City's are there,in the buttom of the page.
brianmarinus.


----------

